# command and conquer generals zero hour (the first decade)



## nateman (Jul 30, 2011)

hi everyone im having problems running command and conquer generals zero hour from the first decade series on win 7, basically whats happening is the game is installed, but it wont run, i created the ini file for it and done the same for command and conquer generals and it works fine but zero hour keeps coming up with a message saying "insert first disk" and the game only came with two disks the disk 1- has all the games on it and disk 2 is just bonus dvd material, and when the message " insert first disk" appears i put in disk 1 and still wont work. what do i do how can i fix this problem


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

Did you install Generals before Zero Hour? Have you tired running as administrator? Have you tried skipping the launcher?


----------

